
Ask HN: How do you choose which frameworks to use for a side project? - J-dawg
Do you use technologies you are familiar with that allow you build features quickly?<p>Or do you use a side project as an opportunity to learn something new, even if it slows you down?<p>If you&#x27;re building a side project to help you get a job, which approach do you think is most appreciated by employers?
======
duiker101
Depends, I often like to try something new but there are projects where I
prefer to just get stuff done and so I prefer something I know.

If you are trying to land a job you probably want to pick something that you
want to work with and you like so if you have one already, go for it,
otherwise try some stuff and see what you prefer.

